# Fri/Sat



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Possibly looking to do either an overnighter to Horn Mt this Friday or a day trip to Ram Powell on Saturday depending on weather and my social director. Plan is to tuna fish, deep drop, and possibly swordfish. Looking for an experienced deckhand, especially when it comes to swordfishing. 46' Hatteras Haymal QSM11's. Plan is to be home in time to watch the Iron bowl as we do not have a sat tv on board. If someone fits this criteria and has an interest in going let me know. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd just like to go...lol


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Wish I didn't have plans already. If you plan another run soon and need a hand let me know.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd run the deck for you if I wasn't working those days. Good luck and let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Chris, I'll see you in the morning.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Where are you leaving out of?


----------

